# NE Herp Value Grow LED vs Jungle Dawn LED



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

neherpetoculture Value Grow LED bulbs vs Jungle Dawns.

I'm looking for a comparison between the two as far as plant growth and was hoping someone had experience with both for a real-world / accurate account of this.

Thanks


----------



## nyskiffie (Mar 6, 2016)

I don't have anything wildly helpful for you but I do own a few of the Jungle Dawns and they are wildly, almost impossibly bright for the price. It blows my mind coming from the fish tank world. I should have been using those for years.


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

I'v been using Jungle dawns from Light your Reptile for about 4 to 5 years now. Out of 22 that have only 3 have gone out on me and those 3 only went bad in the last 2 months.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

c81kennedy said:


> I'v been using Jungle dawns from Light your Reptile for about 4 to 5 years now. Out of 22 that have only 3 have gone out on me and those 3 only went bad in the last 2 months.


This is a really good data point, c81kennedy. Maybe there is a difference between different manufacturers of these. I have had the exact opposite experience with a variety of manufacturers (but no Light Your Reptiles, that I know of) and just figured they were all the same. Maybe the Light Your Reptiles versions are more sound. I still think there is a profound design flaw in all of them where having the driver in close contact with the LEDs themselves combined with inadequate heat transfer leads to the components overheating. However, maybe there is a difference in the quality of the components used between manufacturers. You aren't, by chance, cooling them with fans, are you?

Mark


----------



## nyskiffie (Mar 6, 2016)

RE: Cooling them, what fixtures do you guys have yours in?

NE Herp was adamant that these need to be kept in wire fixtures to allow them to cool. Maybe if you have solid fixtures that could be part of the problem?


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

I am not using fans. They are in zoo med and exo terra tops with the metal refector removed for better air flow.


----------



## nyskiffie (Mar 6, 2016)

Sorry, I just realized you are all talking about the horizontal LED bars. I have been talking about the 40W Spotlights. 

Carry on.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

c81kennedy said:


> I am not using fans. They are in zoo med and exo terra tops with the metal refector removed for better air flow.


Okay, that's pretty much how I use them (or even in completely open socket fixtures). So, either the Light Your Reptiles versions are better, or I have been incredibly unlucky...

Mark


----------



## Entomologist210 (Apr 24, 2014)

As I understand it, the only difference between them is that the Jungle Dawn LEDs are mixed spectrum and the Value Grow LEDs are not. I've heard from NEHerp that the difference between them is pretty minimal in terms of light quality and grow speed for plants.


----------



## rjs5134 (Feb 1, 2017)

nyskiffle... Is this what you mean by horizontal LED bar???

I don't have a fan on mine. They are in a DIY housing made of PVC gutter. Maybe I should add a few vent holes in the tops.

I have 3 in use right now and have only had them for a few months but have been happy so far. They are Josh's Frogs Green Gro bulbs.


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I already used Jungle Dawns for all of my tanks...I was hoping for more input about the bargain ones from NE Herp.

@ Entomologist210
I did see that info listed on NE Herp's website but was hoping someone had experience with them. I will take their (and your) word for it and give it a try.

I've ordered a few NE Herp LED's and will see how it goes. If I can remember to, I will report back in the future on my findings.

Thanks all

p.s. I also use my Jungle Dawns in the exo terra compact top hoods, and remove the metal reflectors to let the heat out of the vents. I use the nano hoods for nano tanks, and the large hood for a 20 G long grow tank (the large is suspended above the glass so it stays a lot cooler). You can run fans through the hood vents and it really cools things down, but I don't do that ( I have tested it though)


----------

